# Reviewing Henry's Records From Hawaii



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm cleaning out my files, and come across Henry's Medical Records, from the
Hawaiin Foster, and vet.

I did have to laugh. He was given drugs for grooming appointments, and was
"muzzled" quite often. I found this part rather interesting.

"Clients commented that patient seems 'neurotic', and 'drinks way too much water, and urinates
an enormous amount'. Patient consumes at least 5 cups of water per day. Client has been back
noting 'grumpy attitude' with patient, intermittent painful crying throughout the day, and has been
nipping at children, does not get along with other pets."

"Aquired in Sept 2005, clients are the 5th pet owner for this patient". "Very picky eater".



So other than the exessive water intake, and peeing, I've never met a more layed back dog.
From day one, he's gotten along with my crew. Heck, that was the reason for adopting him.
He, and LBB, hit it off right away. Never once had a problem with the groomers. They rave 
what a good boy he is. And he eats like a flippin' pig. Always has. 

Oh, and I thought I was the 5th home. Guess I'm the 6th. I sure feel lucky to have Big Butt.
Just can't imagine so many returning him to foster care. Lucky us they did. Lucky LBB, as Henry
is his BFF :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You know the problem is rarely the dog , it's usually it's completely ill trained former owner  Henry is one smart cookie , he knew those others were not HIS PEOPLE  Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Sep 27 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641402


> You know the problem is rarely the dog , it's usually it's completely ill trained former owner  Henry is one smart cookie , he knew those others were not HIS PEOPLE  Sarah[/B]


I agree completely with Sarah!!!!! I think that Henry was meant to be with you and LBB!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, that is sooo "interesting"!! ya have to wonder don't ya???? 
Henry was likely turned in because of his frequent potty!! ... the "neurotic... weeeellllll LOL hmmmm isn't 'neurotic considered "charming" ??? :biggrin: 

Naddie was "returned" to rescue at least once... (not sure if twice) before she came to us... reason for the last return???? ( which was only after a week I believe I was told) .... REASON: She was 'aggressive" to other household pet... OH YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! Naddie doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body!!!!!!!!!! 
Mee thinks, however, her potty-issues and S/A were things people thought would be a 'quick-fix' and when they found they'd actually have to put a bit of "effort" into her...they reneged and turned her back in! 
But that's OK!!!! ....their loss was our gain!!!!!!!  ..I couldn't find a better dog if I could have 'special-ordered' her! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Henry is so cool. You must feel so lucky that he dropped his big butt in your home. I still like the image of him in a smoking jacket and a snifter of cognac.

QUOTE


> 'grumpy attitude'[/B]


 - they just didn't understand him. Grumpy, that's his 'thing'. Just a ruse, I bet.

QUOTE


> He was given drugs for grooming appointments[/B]


 - that explains so much... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How in the world did you get him from Hawaii? Why do you call him big butt?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Sep 27 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641402


> You know the problem is rarely the dog , it's usually it's completely ill trained former owner  Henry is one smart cookie , he knew those others were not HIS PEOPLE  Sarah[/B]


I so agree. I have to wonder about the "original" rescue, allowing a dog to go from home, to home, within such a short time.
NOT COOL. Not healthly. LOL ~ Yep, when Henry arrived, he was right at home. What a good boy.

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 27 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641408


> Deb, that is sooo "interesting"!! ya have to wonder don't ya????
> Henry was likely turned in because of his frequent potty!! ... the "neurotic... weeeellllll LOL hmmmm isn't 'neurotic considered "charming" ??? :biggrin:
> 
> Naddie was "returned" to rescue at least once... (not sure if twice) before she came to us... reason for the last return???? ( which was only after a week I believe I was told) .... REASON: She was 'aggressive" to other household pet... OH YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! Naddie doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Oh, I agree. I've heard every excuse in the book, from those who "surrender". They seem to find it "acceptable" to say
the dog is vicious, bit them, blah, blah, blah. When really it's a potty issue, nothing more, nothing less. I've busted several
on this, to where they admitted this was the only problem. 

Daisy's applicant lied thru his teeth. I called little Emily, and found out the truth. The truth is the best way. So we know how
to handle the "newbie". Then act accordingly. It's in the doggies best interest. Thank God we evaluate them, completely, and
don't pay alot of attention to the surrender's excuses. 

Don't get me wrong. Those who surrender, for the good of the dog, is an awesome thing to do. But have the balls to give only
facts. Not what will make you feel warm, and fuzzy. But what will help the doggie. I have no problem with that. The dogs are
what's important. Something went wrong, so the owner, along with rescue, need to deal with it. 


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 27 2008, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641409


> Henry is so cool. You must feel so lucky that he dropped his big butt in your home. I still like the image of him in a smoking jacket and a snifter of cognac.
> 
> QUOTE





> 'grumpy attitude'[/B]


 - they just didn't understand him. Grumpy, that's his 'thing'. Just a ruse, I bet.

QUOTE


> He was given drugs for grooming appointments[/B]


 - that explains so much... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
This does explain alot ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 27 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641426


> How in the world did you get him from Hawaii? Why do you call him big butt?[/B]


Deborah ~ Henry was a "boomerang" dog. Kept coming back to the foster home. She told Mary Palmer,
"I want him off the island". In other words, she didn't want him back. You can easily fly dogs out of Hawaii, 
but because they are a "rabies free" state, you can not send them back, without quarantine. This was a way
to get rid of him for good. She paid for his flight. He was shipped via cargo, but we had no choice, considering
the alternatives she offered Henry. So I picked him up at LAX. He was a love bug, from the minute I met him.

I call him Big Butt, because he is rather "thick". He uses his big butt, to bash his way in, and throw the others
out of the way. Two swoops of his large ass, and everyone goes flying. It's hilarious.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Deb I can't believe he had been tossed around like that :bysmilie: breaks my heart. Big butt or not he's precious :wub: I'm so glad he has you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh, Deb....You know this was meant to be. He had been in five homes and flown in from Hawaii and you ended up with him by accident???? I think not!!! Hey, Henry's got Back!!!!! So glad he ended up with you and LBB!!!! That is such a sweet story of them both hitting it off from the get go!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The love you feel for these babies comes through every time you write about them. I always get warm fuzzies when you talk about all your babies with such love and devotion. :ThankYou:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 27 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641540


> The love you feel for these babies comes through every time you write about them. I always get warm fuzzies when you talk about all your babies with such love and devotion. :ThankYou:[/B]


Great post, I feel the same way. You are truly an angel to these little white magical fluff butts, big or not. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

quote]
Great post, I feel the same way. You are truly an angel to these little white magical fluff butts, big or not. 
[/QUOTE]

I have to agree about what previous owners say! You can get any number of stories but the truth only the dog knows! My new baby is perfectly behaved but I can see how many of her innocent activities could be viewed as "unacceptible" to people who probably should not have a dog!

My precious Digit is so smart she figured out how to operate the "elevator!" Her poor butt hurt from getting too many shots at Banfield (I got the warnings AFTER I had already taken her) and she cried if we try to lift her in our arms, but she can get into her carrier and get a lift up to my (or my mothers) bed. All we have to do now is show her the open carrier and she stepsright in, get lifted and steps right out onto the bed. She is just amazing. 

She has improved from the vaccinations, but I am not going to let them do this to her again.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> He was given drugs for grooming appointments, and was"muzzled" quite often. "Clients commented that patient seems 'neurotic', and 'drinks way too much water, and urinates an enormous amount'. Patient consumes at least 5 cups of water per day. Client has been back
> noting 'grumpy attitude' with patient, intermittent painful crying throughout the day, and has been nipping at children,[/B]



Whoa!! :w00t: 

I was just CERTAIN you had gotten into my medical records some how... until I got to this part QUOTE


> Very picky eater[/B]


Wow... that was close.... she is talking about someone ELSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 29 2008, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642446


> QUOTE





> He was given drugs for grooming appointments, and was"muzzled" quite often. "Clients commented that patient seems 'neurotic', and 'drinks way too much water, and urinates an enormous amount'. Patient consumes at least 5 cups of water per day. Client has been back
> noting 'grumpy attitude' with patient, intermittent painful crying throughout the day, and has been nipping at children,[/B]



Whoa!! :w00t: 

I was just CERTAIN you had gotten into my medical records some how... until I got to this part QUOTE


> Very picky eater[/B]


Wow... that was close.... she is talking about someone ELSE!! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO!!! Does Peg 'muzzle' you :HistericalSmiley: 

I've heard you 'nip' at children, but so do I :smrofl: 

Here's Big Butt, just a couple days after arrival. Notice how nice, and NEW, his belly band is.
This was my first experience with a belly band. Whoa, saved both our "big butts" :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 29 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642479


> Here's Big Butt, just a couple days after arrival. Notice how nice, and NEW, his belly band is.
> This was my first experience with a belly band. Whoa, saved both our "big butts" :smrofl:[/B]


haha he reminds me of archie bunker in that picture. haha  he's probably thinking of calling someone "meathead"... LBB, i'm guessing....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 29 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642501


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 29 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642479





> Here's Big Butt, just a couple days after arrival. Notice how nice, and NEW, his belly band is.
> This was my first experience with a belly band. Whoa, saved both our "big butts" :smrofl:[/B]


haha he reminds me of archie bunker in that picture. haha  he's probably thinking of calling someone "meathead"... LBB, i'm guessing....
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: LMBIGBUTTOFF!!! 

"Meathead", could be any number of us, here at Casa del Caca ~ :smrofl: 

I love Archie Bunker. What a crack up.

Henry's in the garage. Yep, working on the Primered Nova, with the blue fender.
He said to tell Butterbutt, the engine should be in soon, and he's picking her up.

Oh, he also said he will bring marijuana laced peanut butter :huh: 

Yep, that's all we need. A Big Butt, and a Buttercup_, stoned_. :new_shocked:


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

What do belly bands do? I have heard of them being used for housebreaking but never got the concept.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Belly bands are for male dog and they are usually a piece of cloth which goes around the male dog's important parts with a velcro fastener to fasten it tightly. The idea is to absorb urine if you have a dog who marks, is not potty trained, etc. You can also use pads to increase the absorbancy of the "system" :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 29 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642588


> Belly bands are for male dog and they are usually a piece of cloth which goes around the male dog's important parts with a velcro fastener to fasten it tightly. The idea is to absorb urine if you have a dog who marks, is not potty trained, etc. You can also use pads to increase the absorbancy of the "system" :w00t:[/B]



Oh cut the crap, Steve. They are "weiner wraps" :HistericalSmiley: 

Check out this one: It's a Tuxedo Belly Band ~ lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Also, here's the link: http://www.dog-bows.com/diapers.html


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 29 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642597


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 29 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642588





> Belly bands are for male dog and they are usually a piece of cloth which goes around the male dog's important parts with a velcro fastener to fasten it tightly. The idea is to absorb urine if you have a dog who marks, is not potty trained, etc. You can also use pads to increase the absorbancy of the "system" :w00t:[/B]



Oh cut the crap, Steve. They are "weiner wraps" :HistericalSmiley: 

Check out this one: It's a Tuxedo Belly Band ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


They are weiner wraps but you don't wrap the weiner. You wrap the dog... 

Tell me miss know it all, why is THAT huh????? :smtease: 


I thought someone would say something re "system". Sounds like an engineer talking doesn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 29 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642505


> Henry's in the garage. Yep, working on the Primered Nova, with the blue fender.
> He said to tell Butterbutt, the engine should be in soon, and he's picking her up.
> 
> Oh, he also said he will bring marijuana laced peanut butter :huh:
> ...


oh jeeeeez. we definitely DON'T need a stoned buttercup. she's weird all on her own. she and nemo (upstairs pug) will sit and stare at walls all day long if we let them. :smilie_tischkante: my baby's not smart, but she's pretty....

and actually, the one thing she DOES know is not to take peanut butter from complete strangers. and yes, big butt is WAAAYYYYYYYYY stranger than anyone else she knows.......


----------

